# KMart for VC



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Would you do it?


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

.... yes.


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

This is a joke right. Of course


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

SuperMascotRocky said:


> This is a joke right. Of course


Just a question. Because some Nets fans are still in love with KneeMart and think the Nets would've been better off with him than VC. I know...some people from Jersey have no common sense.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

rundmc00 said:


> Just a question. Because some Nets fans are still in love with KneeMart and think the Nets would've been better off with him than VC. I know...some people from Jersey have no common sense.


nets fans jack off to VC...are u joking???

seriously, EVERY thread in the nets forum is about VC. NO WAY would jersey like that...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

a better question would be, is there any deal you would except for kmart that excluded the nets big 4(vince, kidd, rjeff, krstic)? because the nets would be all over that(and rightly so as it would make them a damn good team).


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> a better question would be, is there any deal you would except for kmart that excluded the nets big 4(vince, kidd, rjeff, krstic)? because the nets would be all over that(and rightly so as it would make them a damn good team).


Rod Thorn wouldn't go near KneeMart's contract even if it was for Marc Jackson Jeff McInnis and a #1 pick. So any Net conversation is moot.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

rundmc00 said:


> Rod Thorn wouldn't go near KneeMart's contract even if it was for Marc Jackson Jeff McInnis and a #1 pick. So any Net conversation is moot.


Keep in mind this poster has been close to 100% incorrect in predicting what Thorn will do and has called for Thorn to be fired.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> a better question would be, is there any deal you would except for kmart that excluded the nets big 4(vince, kidd, rjeff, krstic)? because the nets would be all over that(and rightly so as it would make them a damn good team).


I can't see the Nuggets dumping Kenyon for cap space.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> I can't see the Nuggets dumping Kenyon for cap space.


me either, but i can't see the nets trading any of their 4 players for him. definitely not vince.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

rundmc00 said:


> Would you do it?


Would they do it?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Keep in mind this poster has been close to 100% incorrect in predicting what Thorn will do and has called for Thorn to be fired.


why do people rep him then?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> why do people rep him then?


It is the Nets forum. AKA the home of rep abuse.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

WTChan said:


> Would they do it?


No, but that wasn't the point of starting this thread.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I can't see the Nuggets dumping Kenyon for cap space.


at least i hope not! kenyon might not be the player we hoped, but NO WAY are we dumping him!


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> at least i hope not! kenyon might not be the player we hoped, but NO WAY are we dumping him!


Ageed he has flahes of his NJ days and on the off days he's not bad enough to just dumb


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

If Martin can be heathy This could be a good ball move by both teams but since he can't and Nets need Vince not only on the court but marketing then i doubt will ever happen


----------

